# MOZO Shoes...anyone tried 'em?



## itswhoiam (Feb 29, 2012)

So I was at a food expo and saw the Mozo booth, As my co-worker and I are walking by and talking about our general dislike for "Shoes for Crews", The guy at the booth stops me and starts telling me about them...long story short, he's supposed to send me a free pair or "wear test" as he called it...I'm just wondering, are they worth it?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

They are very comfortable and wearable.  I wear mine as everyday shoes as well as in the kitchen/lab.


----------



## itswhoiam (Feb 29, 2012)

chefhow said:


> They are very comfortable and wearable. I wear mine as everyday shoes as well as in the kitchen/lab.


Thanks


----------



## chandonclenard (Mar 16, 2012)

My 2 cents Redback! I started in Sven's, short stint in Dansko, moved into Birkenstocks, visited Naot's, back to Birk's, then Croc's??, then the light went off I am over 40...I need support...Sales rep walked in my restaurant, saw what I was wearing. Mentioned that he has switched many chefs to his brand. Swan Oyster depot in SF, and others in the Bay Area. He gave me a pair to try out. Came back 30 days later, I gave him the cash. That was 3 years ago. I own 2 pairs, they are in excellent shape, and so is my back. Redbacks...No back trouble, good support, no slipping, durable. If your in SF I can refer you directly to the main rep! 

My 2 cents...


----------



## itswhoiam (Feb 29, 2012)

chandonclenard said:


> My 2 cents Redback! I started in Sven's, short stint in Dansko, moved into Birkenstocks, visited Naot's, back to Birk's, then Croc's??, then the light went off I am over 40...I need support...Sales rep walked in my restaurant, saw what I was wearing. Mentioned that he has switched many chefs to his brand. Swan Oyster depot in SF, and others in the Bay Area. He gave me a pair to try out. Came back 30 days later, I gave him the cash. That was 3 years ago. I own 2 pairs, they are in excellent shape, and so is my back. Redbacks...No back trouble, good support, no slipping, durable. If your in SF I can refer you directly to the main rep!
> 
> My 2 cents...


Thanks for your 2 cents, I had actually never heard of Redbacks before. I was looking at MOZO's because I want to give my associates (130+) an alternative to Shoes for Crews, sadly these will be way out of my associates price range, But, I just may give them a try. I am actually in the Bay Area so If you'd send contact info that would be great


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

Mozo's are incredibly light and durable (one piece molded synthetic). They look kickass too. I haven't found any weaknesses after a week of...you know, & $70 for the chef design is generous on their part. Why Mozo's though? the name sounds like what you would call the slouches at a dive bar at 6am.. Is that who we are to them? Oh I'm rambling, just got off of double duty. later then.


----------



## deeptapioca (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had a pair of the Red 'Day of the Dead Skull' ones.. lasted almost two years, heading to buy another pair this weekend.. still in strong condition, but Im wearing them non stop..


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

My Mozo Forzas are the best shoes I've ever owned, chef shoes or otherwise. I battle small painful warts on my soles of my feet and even standing bare foot is painful. With my Mozos, my feet don't hurt at all. Well worth the $110. Two years in they still look great.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Literally my two cents:

These are bar none the most comfortable pair of chef shoes that I have found at this price range.
They don't last. I really wish they did, went through eight different pairs in four years. Two forzas, two sharks, two skulls and two more forzas. They undoubtedly got torn to shreds after 6-7 months of use per pair. I usually get two pairs and use them on a one day on and day off basis. And I mean Torn. Each one in it's own special way forzas get ground down to dust in the sole(especially in the areas around the toe and the insole) and peel a lot in the top, shark's soles get ripped off from back to front and skulls front gets ripped off one stitch at a time. I really tried to like pamper them because they were so good for my feet but they just can't take it. Hoped the the next ones would be better every time, but I can only be fooled eight times(ha ha).Maybe I am to heavy for them(250 pounds) or maybe god hates me. Kinda bitter about it actually, they were just so damn good.
 The thing is that you can buy the gel inserts separately and those make any shoe feel like heaven. Anyway now I am going strong with some birkis. Not half bad after they finish deforming your feet to suit them(with the mozo sole the go from meh to perfect).

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

Tried the morzas and a brief brief stint in dansko. I use the super birki or professional birki now. Usually the super because i like the shallower heel cup. Nice non skid bottom. Durable. One piece hard rubber so easy to clean and replaceable foot beds. I buy a new pair every two years. I always buy an extra set of footbeds which are comfy and replac3able. New footbed every year and a new pair of the clogs every 2. I could go longer but with the back and forth spinning on the line i tend to wear through the ball of the foot faster. The most comfy i have found.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mgm0 said:


> Literally my two cents:
> 
> These are bar none the most comfortable pair of chef shoes that I have found at this price range.
> They don't last. I really wish they did, went through eight different pairs in four years. Two forzas, two sharks, two skulls and two more forzas. They undoubtedly got torn to shreds after 6-7 months of use per pair. I usually get two pairs and use them on a one day on and day off basis. And I mean Torn. Each one in it's own special way forzas get ground down to dust in the sole(especially in the areas around the toe and the insole) and peel a lot in the top, shark's soles get ripped off from back to front and skulls front gets ripped off one stitch at a time. I really tried to like pamper them because they were so good for my feet but they just can't take it. Hoped the the next ones would be better every time, but I can only be fooled eight times(ha ha).Maybe I am to heavy for them(250 pounds) or maybe god hates me. Kinda bitter about it actually, they were just so damn good.
> ...


 Wow. You must be tough on them. I weigh about 15 pounds less than you but my Mozo Forza's still look like new after 18 months on them everyday, 10 hours per day. They look good enough that I wear them out and about when I'm out of uniform.


----------

